# Savannah goes to the beach at last!



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

We managed to grabs a few hours to head to the coast, we didn't get there until about 45 mins before sunset, but had such a great time, I actually sat on a rock and watched the sunset, what bliss. Arlo was alot more confident with Savannah there, can't wait til we can go again.


----------



## flowerchild (Mar 21, 2012)

Great pictures! They look like they had a ball. Love the last one.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Awesome pictures!!!! She is really growing up. That last pictures says I has fun! 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

Wish I could work out how to do videos on here, I shall keep trying, only took me 6 months to get pitapata on here and thats still not right


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

arlo said:


> Wish I could work out how to do videos on here, I shall keep trying, only took me 6 months to get pitapata on here and thats still not right
> View attachment 22689
> View attachment 22697
> View attachment 22705


ha! Too funny love the Pita Pata comment Love the picture in the car


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

double post


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Oh lucky savannah and arlo - I always say I swear dogs are smiling when they are running on the beach.
Looks like savannah has run off all that energy she's been saving during her recovery, (it was Ralph's first proper run out today also - he and ruby loved it)
It was such a gorgeous warm October day, which beach did you go?
And who is the gorgeous little chap with the biggest smile??


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

Tinman said:


> Oh lucky savannah and arlo - I always say I swear dogs are smiling when they are running on the beach.
> Looks like savannah has run off all that energy she's been saving during her recovery, (it was Ralph's first proper run out today also - he and ruby loved it)
> It was such a gorgeous warm October day, which beach did you go?
> And who is the gorgeous little chap with the biggest smile??


So glad Ralph is free as well at last, hope he didn't knock anything he shouldn't. Savannah has had two walks today, she was getting stir crazy
The beach was one we had never been to before Newton, along the coast from Porthcawl.
The little boy is my grandson, which I am of course far to young to have


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

arlo said:


> So glad Ralph is free as well at last, hope he didn't knock anything he shouldn't. Savannah has had two walks today, she was getting stir crazy
> The beach was one we had never been to before Newton, along the coast from Porthcawl.
> The little boy is my grandson, which I am of course far to young to have


It looks gorgeous, he must think you are the best nan/gran with Arlo & savannah to play with and you take them all to the best places!
I thought he was your son, because you are far too young for a grandchild x

Ralph stayed injury free - although I attempted to put a bit of a bandage on his leg to keep it clean before we went, he went mad, bit his leg and cried so I had to take it off!!!
He's fine - I have him pain killers before we went, but I do think he is a bit Mardy - bless him x


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Glad they are all recovering, Those pictures are wonderful, looks like a perfect day to me.


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Ah lovely photos .... They look like they had the best time 

She looks like a darker Willow 

Gorgeous 

xxx


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Great great pics!!


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

Tinman said:


> It looks gorgeous, he must think you are the best nan/gran with Arlo & savannah to play with and you take them all to the best places!
> I thought he was your son, because you are far too young for a grandchild x
> 
> Ralph stayed injury free - although I attempted to put a bit of a bandage on his leg to keep it clean before we went, he went mad, bit his leg and cried so I had to take it off!!!
> He's fine - I have him pain killers before we went, but I do think he is a bit Mardy - bless him x


Oh love him, if only we could explain its for their benefit. Savannahs spay has made me think if number 3 ever comes along it will be a boy!

My Grandson was a surprise! But being Nanny is great, he is a sweetie and its great being made a grandmother in your 40's I would reccomend it, unfortunately he is not so keen on Arlo and Savannah as he was brought up with my old retrievers that never did anything quickly!


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

mairi1 said:


> Ah lovely photos .... They look like they had the best time
> 
> She looks like a darker Willow
> 
> ...


That is such a compliment, I was searching for a Willow and fell in love with her along the way


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

What a perfect day  
So glad that you had a beach day - and the dogs and your grandson look as if they had an excellent time too.


----------



## Yogi bear (Feb 25, 2013)

arlo said:


> Wish I could work out how to do videos on here, I shall keep trying, only took me 6 months to get pitapata on here and thats still not right
> View attachment 22689
> View attachment 22697
> View attachment 22705


Haha even with the step by step instructions I still haven't figured out how to do a pitta patta! As for putting pictures up, it only lets me post one at a time!! 

You're pictures are fab-love the one with them digging haha then the end pic curled up on the way home -bet you had a great time


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Beautiful photos, beautiful dogs and beautiful kid!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

arlo said:


> Oh love him, if only we could explain its for their benefit. Savannahs spay has made me think if number 3 ever comes along it will be a boy!
> 
> My Grandson was a surprise! But being Nanny is great, he is a sweetie and its great being made a grandmother in your 40's I would reccomend it, unfortunately he is not so keen on Arlo and Savannah as he was brought up with my old retrievers that never did anything quickly!


Wow - You will win the glamorous granny contests hehe.
I only just became a mother in my 40's, but thanks for the reccomendation!! 
My little billy (age 4) loves it when he comes in from school, Ralph and ruby literally floor him, knock him over and pounce on him and lick him! - it's me who goes mad when he's rolling around the lawn in his school uniform!


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

Tinman said:


> Wow - You will win the glamorous granny contests hehe.
> I only just became a mother in my 40's, but thanks for the reccomendation!!
> My little billy (age 4) loves it when he comes in from school, Ralph and ruby literally floor him, knock him over and pounce on him and lick him! - it's me who goes mad when he's rolling around the lawn in his school uniform!


Just the thought of Billy rolling around with them made me smile, so so cute!


----------

